# ACHTUNG - Betrügerinnen !!



## eis (23 Juni 2013)

*Vorsicht Betrügerinnen!*

Es sind osteuropäische Betrügerinnen mit einer neuen Masche
unterwegs, auf die ich bereits reingefallen bin, und ich wollte euch
nur warnen!!!!

So funktioniert der Trick:
2 sehr gut aussehende 18-jährige Mädchen kommen auf dem Coop-
Parkplatz zu deinem Auto während du damit beschäftigt bist, deine
Einkäufe in den Kofferraum zu packen.

Beide fangen dann an mit Fensterspray und Lappen deine
Windschutzscheibe zu reinigen wobei ihnen fast die Brüste aus den BH's fallen.

Wenn du dich mit einem Trinkgeld bedanken willst, dann weisen sie
es ab, bitten dich aber, sie zu einem anderen Kaufhaus zu fahren.
Du willigst ein und beide steigen auf den Rücksitz.

Während der Fahrt fangen sie an, es miteinander zu treiben.
Dann klettert eine von beiden auf den Beifahrersitz, öffnet deine
Hose und fängt an dir einen zu _ _ _ _ _ _ während die andere von
hinten sanft deinen Rücken massiert und deine Brieftasche stiehlt.

Anbei ein aktuelles Foto der beiden:





Meine Brieftasche wurde letzten Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch,
zweimal am Donnerstag, Freitag, gestern UND heute auf diese Art
gestohlen!!

*Sei also auf der Hut!*​


----------



## Death Row (23 Juni 2013)

Dankesehr! Herrlich


----------



## CelebMale (23 Juni 2013)

das sind halt die Dummen unter den Männern.


----------



## Soloro (23 Juni 2013)

....muss noch Geld abholen!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juni 2013)

Das wird die Lederindustrie mit Briftaschen und Portemoneyproduktion freuen :thx::thumbup:​


----------



## Storm_Animal (23 Juni 2013)

Ist halb so Wild, du mußt nur schauen das die Geldbörse immer leer ist ;-)


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2013)

Ja, ich möchte betrogen werden!!!

Im Portemonnaie ist eh meistens nix drin


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Juni 2013)

In meinem Geldbeutel ist auch nicht viel drin,
dafür aber in einem anderen Beutel um so mehr.
Danke, nette Masche !!


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2013)

Wo ist dieser verfluchte Parkplatz??


----------



## krawutz (24 Juni 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Meine Brieftasche wurde letzten Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch,
> zweimal am Donnerstag, Freitag, gestern UND heute auf diese Art
> gestohlen!!



Selber schuld - warum bewahrst du die Brieftasche auch im Hosenschlitz auf !


----------



## tommie3 (24 Juni 2013)

Wird Zeit für den 1 Euroschein


----------



## Ludger77 (26 Juni 2013)

rofl3 Ach Du Schreck! rofl3


----------

